# Chesapeake Bay Charter



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Anthony, Jason, and Jamey!

Latest report from MD DNR: 

Buoy 72 has been the location of some nighttime croaker fishing. Croaker and an occasional weakfish were picked up at the Hooper's Island Light using squid, bait shrimp, and peeler crab. Chumming for striped bass has been fair to good. Anglers have been having the best success during the week and had to work a bit harder on the weekend to get their fish. The edge along Buoy 72, Buoy 72A and the Middle Grounds were popular locations last week. Keeper stripers have been averaging 18 to 24 inches. A couple of black drum were caught at Bentley Point in the Honga River.

Sounds like everything is falling into place -- now we just need a couple of big red drum to get greedy!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Here is a good site for the lower bay. Things are starting to heat up. Now if we can just convince Jamey to go.
-Anthony


www.co.saint-marys.md.us/fishing/index.asp


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Anthony!

Rock, blues, trout, fluke, hardheads, jumbo spot and big black drum to boot! Sounds like a pretty full plate.... They didn't mention Cornfield Harbor, which is usually paved with fluke this time of year. At least 72 and 72A are holding up.... May be another one of those trips where the boat doesn't have to move, just change rigs and catch different fish!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah I hope this weather holds up and we should be good to go. It is all shaping up to be well worth the money. Lets just hope on judgement day it is the same. MJ so now how much is it gonna cost us without your friends brother(I think that is what you said or maybe his son???) And with the possibility of Duke not coming? Sure are gonna have plenty of room on the boat, might bring a few extra poles! he he.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Jason,
I think as of right now, it's you, me, Jake, Ed, and their buddy Phil. Duke of Fluke is a possibility but no definite yet. As stated in another post, it's $520, plus tip, for 6 people, or $87 per person. If Jamey can't make it, then it goes to $105 per person. The croakers don't seem to be running as good as they were the past few months but I still got plenty in my freezer. That just means more flounder and trout to catch. Hey Jake, did you plan on bringing any rods at all. I was thinking of bring 2 rods, one for livelining, one for lures, and using the boat rod for bottom fishing. Do you think this will be alright. I don't want to clutter the boat with too many rods cause you know that Jason will bring his whole arsenal . Anyway can't wait. Just 6 more days and counting.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Thats right I got a 15 footer do you think I can fit it on the boat too! Yeah I am thinking of bringin my liveliner with me too. It is an 8ft ugly. Do you think I can get away with that MJ?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Hell, let's all bring 15 footers, that'll be a sight to see. I'm sure that Jake's got one too. I may have to bring that new reel I bought and put it on a boat rod. I would like to put it at the front of the boat, I assume that everyone will be spaced out along the back of the boat, and liveline a spot and see what takes it. 

-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah I am with you on throwing a liveliner out. Just to see, who knows that might be our big striper catches.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Check my last post up in the NJ board...Not what I was hoping for. I guess I'll have to wait until the toggin gets good before I meet MJ and Anthony in person. I am doing some trips aboard the MS in OCT and NOV. I'll post dates in case anyone else wants to go. I have several friends going too, so it should be interesting. Sorry guys.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Sounds like everybody is stoked!

First off, I got Ed's friend name wrong -- its Chris, not Phil. He's done some fishing in the past and looking to start back up again. This should be the perfect trip to get him back into fishing!

Fifteen foot rods? Capt Dave has all the radio antennas he needs! My longest rod is a nine footer -- I do mostly jetty fishing in my old age -- hate carrying all that gear through the sand. Won't be using anything over seven feet on the boat....

Capt Dave supplies light six foot rods with Penn spinfishing reels spooled with 20 lb test. He supplies Octopus hooks and split shot for chumming, and hi-lo rigs for bottom fishing.

Everyone should bring a liveliner rig (mine is on a seven foot Shimano Tiger Ugly stick.) If you have a favorite light action rod, bring that too, especially if you want to pitch jigs or metal (really don't want to be overhead casting on the boat!) The light action rod will be good for grabbing the spot at the Choptank before the trip, which is 2:00 PM, not 3:00 PM. Bring a plastic minnow bucket to keep the spot alive (I have an aerator....)

I'll be bringing my tackle bag, just in case I want to get fancy (especially while drift fishing.) Capt Dave usually starts fishing with each stop, just to prove his rigs and bait will work. Of course, when he ties into fish you pretty much have to hawgtie him to get him to stop. With just me and Ed we didn't mind so much, but with five guys we don't want him cutting into our limits or taking up valuable space at the rail. Gilbert keeps the bait coming (actually baits your hook so that no one is wasting precious bunker guts!) The bunker guts are worse than chicken livers, and if they're not hooked right you'll be cleaned before you feel the hit!

The price is $520.00 which includes the mates 15%. That's $104.00/man. Fish cleaning is extra. Ed is pretty good at haggling with Capt Dave to get the fish filleted for a set price. There's a fish cleaning station back at the dock if you want to do your own. If you stay overnight, Kool's in Cambridge will fillet fish for a buck a pound (that's the weight of the fish, not the fillets!) Just have to ice them up good overnight.

That's all I can think of for now. Here's the more detailed directions:

DIRECTIONS TO SAWYER AT RIPPONS MARINA, HOOPERSVILLE, MD.

•	Follow Rt. 50 E. to Cambridge, MD. 
•	At 5th traffic light, turn RIGHT onto Rt. 16 (Wal-Mart Plaza). 
•	Follow Rt. 16 to Church Creek (approx. 7 miles). 
•	At intersection in Church Creek, turn LEFT onto Rt. 335. 
•	Follow for about 10 miles to intersection of Rts. 335/336 (across from Gootee’s Marina). 
•	Turn RIGHT and follow Rt. 335 to Hoopers Island (about 6 miles.)
•	1 ½ miles after first bridge onto the Island, turn RIGHT on Hoopers Island Rd. (before “Dead End” sign). Follow this road for 6 miles, crossing over the taller bridge to Hoopersville.
•	Rippons Marina is on the LEFT. The boat “Sawyer” is docked right next to the parking lot.

Sorry sand flea for using up so much band width for this charter - I'll make it up to you in my 2004 donation! Thanks for a great site!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Jake,
So the charter leaves at two huh? What time did you want to meet at the Econo lodge? I was thinking about hitting Choptank a little early and meeting you down at the pier. Let me know what you want to do.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah MJ I have to work that morning and am gonna be coming from Alexandria at 1130. I won't be able to help you out with catching the spot but please leave me 1 or 2. Oh and please don't leave without me. I will be there as fast as I can. And trust me I drive FAST!  I will be in touch with Anthony on his cell so you guys will know where I am at. I am hoping to meet you guys at the tank and immediately leaving there to the marina. We will see. sux i have to work


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Anthony and Jason!

There's always a last minute glitch in the best planned trips, and hopefully this is ours. Chris dropped out at the last minute. However, since he forfeits his $65.00 deposit, the price for four men only rises $10.00 to $115.00. ($520.00 minus $65.00 = $455.00 divided by 4 fishermen equals $113.75.) Chris was also supposed to be the driver, so now Ed will be driving. Ed won't stop at the pier (he has a phobia about the Choptank.) Tomorrow morning I'll call Capt Dave about supplying some live spot for the trip. Since Jason will be driving straight through, we'll meet you at the boat (just follow the directions above.) Ed and I check in at 3:00 PM tomorrow at the Econo Lodge on RT 50 West, Easton, so we'll already be in when Anthony show's up Thursday. Just ask at the front desk for our room number. I'll be buying fresh spot for bait at Kool's along with some clams and shrimp, and I'll have my shedder squid and Purdue Peelers, plus hopefully some bull minnows (killies) for fluke from one of the bait shops. We'll hold the boat for Jason (we'll be monitoring your progress via Anthony's cell phone.) You should have plenty of time, since the bay bridge shouldn't be crowded at 1:00 PM on a Wednesday afternoon. Hey, its ALWAYS an adventure!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Jake,
So what time did you want me to meet you at the Econo Lodge? I will probably still stop by Choptank to fish for spot. If you want me to pick you up on the way I can. Let me know as soon as possible. Is it also possible for me to invite my father? I owe him a fishing trip for father's day and thought that this would be the perfect trip to take him on. I do have to check to see if he is available but I will let you know as soon as possible. I will send you a PM with my phone numbers. I'll talk to you later.
-Anthony


----------

